# Missing bluetooth btballoon.dll & bttray



## nefaneef

I have the Logitech bluetooth keyboard\mouse, which was workin perfectly. Then I got a message from Logitech to download the latest driver updates. Since I've done it, I'm no more able to connect other bluetoooth devices to my hobe. I keep on getting this message:
*" unable to locate btballoon.dll.
& bttray not found"*
I've tried uninstalling the software and installing it again, but it doesn't fix my problem....... Does anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## arbyli

*I have similar problem too!!*

I have the Logitech DiNovo Keyboard and Mouse, and while I try to install the accompany software, the installer said I don't have the BtBalloon.dll. I tried to get around by extracting BBalloon.dll from the Setpoint installation folder and rename it as BtBalloon.dll and copy it into Windows\System32\. I able to get around the BtBalloon.dll problem, but another problem arise. After rebooting the computer, Setpoint said it is going to re-coonect my keyboard and mouse, and another windows popup and said they find a new hardware (Logitech Bluetooth Hubs), and after the installation of the driver, Setpoint ask me to reconnect the mouse, and once after I pressed the CONNECT button on the transeiver unit, another window just popup and said "Winlogon.exe" is crashed at certain memory location, and need to restart the computer. I tried to disable all the firewall related services, but the problem still repeats itself. Greatly appreciate if anyone can help me on this too.


----------

